# Bacon Jerky!!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 11, 2017)

Hey all, I've wanted to try bacon jerky for a real long time.... today, I finally got around to it!  

Had a package of Dailey's bacon in the freezer, yea not my own... but Dailey's is a good bacon that's local to the region!  

Sliced the slab in half!








While gettin the bacon ready, the GMG was gettin warmed up to 175* with Apple pellets!  

Spread out the bacon on some QMats, fit em in there pretty tight... but figured the bacon is gonna shrink up a bit so no big deal!  







While the bacon was slowly workin on gettin to the jerky state, I made up a glaze for half the pieces... A Sriracha Honey glaze...  2 TBSP Sriracha sauce & 1 TBSP honey!  







Bout an hour & a half, turned the future bacon jerky!  Actually turned it a couple times, blotting off the grease with each turn!  













Let it go bout another 20 min & blotted again, then with half brushed on the Sriracha honey mixture...  The other half were left unseasoned!  







After putting on the glaze, turned the temp down to 165*.  The bacon jerky then went for another half hour, then turned again... Another glaze of Sriracha honey on the half seasoned before!  Then let it go another half hour...  Blotted lightly & plated up....

The non seasoned bacon jerky...














And the Sriracha honey glazed jerky...














This was just an experiment, but I have to say... My fam loves this stuff & it is really tasty with a cold beer!  This will definitely be done again...  It's a great snack!  Thanks for lookin all!


----------



## b-one (Nov 11, 2017)

Nothing wrong with anything bacon!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 11, 2017)

Nice experiment.   I bet it was very good.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 12, 2017)

Fantastic idea!
It looks delicious!
Al


----------



## tropics (Nov 12, 2017)

Justin that looks great,never show your doctor this post LOL I would have eaten half of it while bringing it in 
Points for sure
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 12, 2017)

Looks great, I can see why it was a hit.

Chris


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 12, 2017)

b-one said:


> Nothing wrong with anything bacon!



Thanks man, I'll for sure make this again!  Appreciate ya dropping a line!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 12, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Nice experiment.   I bet it was very good.



Thanks Adam, this is very tasty!  For sure be making it again, hopefully next time with my own bacon!  Thanks for the like!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 12, 2017)

Looks delicious Justin!!  Since it seems from that one pic that you can still bend the bacon, the texture shiuld be great.
Goitta admit though that's way too much sriracha for this child.  LOL.
Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 12, 2017)

smokinal said:


> Fantastic idea!
> It looks delicious!
> Al



Thanks Al, appreciate that & the like!


----------



## gary s (Nov 12, 2017)

Man, that really looks good

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 12, 2017)

tropics said:


> Justin that looks great,never show your doctor this post LOL I would have eaten half of it while bringing it in
> Points for sure
> Richie



Thanks buddy, this is some tasty stuff!  Appreciate the like.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 17, 2017)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks great, I can see why it was a hit.
> 
> Chris



Thanks Chris, appreciate that & the like!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 18, 2017)

Looks tasty Justin! I like the sweet heat mixture!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 18, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> Looks delicious Justin!!  Since it seems from that one pic that you can still bend the bacon, the texture shiuld be great.
> Goitta admit though that's way too much sriracha for this child.  LOL.
> Gary



Thanks Gary, this is some tasty stuff & the texture is good!  Really not too spicy, the honey with the Sriracha has a nice flavor!  Appreciate the like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 18, 2017)

gary s said:


> Man, that really looks good
> 
> Gary



Thanks Gary!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 18, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty Justin! I like the sweet heat mixture!



Thanks Case, this mix turned out good!


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 18, 2017)

and we have a winner!

Points!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 19, 2017)

uncle eddie said:


> and we have a winner!
> 
> Points!



Thanks man, we will be making this again for sure!  Appreciate the point!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2017)

Sorry I'm late!!:)
Dang stuff looks Awesome!!

Nice Job, Justin!---Like.

Bear


----------



## Section10 (Nov 21, 2017)

The unsweetened stuff looks good.  I've never made bacon jerky, but I've been thinking about it.  I've been looking to do it without any sweetener at all since I have zero sweet tooth and meat and sweet do not go together for me.  I'd like to do it in my dehydrator, but it only goes up to 145.  Is that not high enough for bacon or should I put it in the oven for a bit to be safe?


----------



## driedstick (Nov 22, 2017)

Dang it man that looks good,,, sure it is probably gone by now

Nice job


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 26, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Sorry I'm late!!:)
> Dang stuff looks Awesome!!
> 
> Nice Job, Justin!---Like.
> ...



Thanks Bear, this is some good stuff!  Appreciate the kind words & point!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 26, 2017)

Section10 said:


> The unsweetened stuff looks good.  I've never made bacon jerky, but I've been thinking about it.  I've been looking to do it without any sweetener at all since I have zero sweet tooth and meat and sweet do not go together for me.  I'd like to do it in my dehydrator, but it only goes up to 145.  Is that not high enough for bacon or should I put it in the oven for a bit to be safe?



Thanks, I would think if it was cured bacon that you could try the 145.  It may take a while for the fat to render, or like ya say ya could try the oven.  I liked doing it in my GMG just cause it will render & all the fat runs down into the grease bucket.  Might be a bit messy in the dehydrator!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 26, 2017)

driedstick said:


> Dang it man that looks good,,, sure it is probably gone by now
> 
> Nice job



Thanks DS, it is gone... but we will definitely do this again!  Appreciate the point too!


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 27, 2017)

Nice job Justin,
that bacon looks like it wouldn't last long without an armed guar
Nice product and pics, worthy of a ride on the Carousel.

LIKED

I make the candied versions aka Pig Candy, it's always a hit.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 2, 2017)

chilerelleno said:


> Nice job Justin,
> that bacon looks like it wouldn't last long without an armed guar
> Nice product and pics, worthy of a ride on the Carousel.
> 
> ...



Thanks John, appreciate the kind words & like!  I need to make some Pig Candy here soon, sounds awesome!


----------



## mdbannister (Dec 12, 2017)

Getting ready to try this recipe out. Looks amazing! I'm hoping my results come somewhere close to what you got. :)

I do think your bacon is a lot higher quality than I have, but this was the best I could find yesterday. :confused: Hopefully it'll be good enough for a first attempt. 

#1sttimesmokingbacon #1sttimemakingjerky


----------



## mdbannister (Dec 12, 2017)

And I just realized that I completely missed the first step... "cut bacon in half" :Do_O:rolleyes:


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 16, 2017)

mdbannister said:


> Getting ready to try this recipe out. Looks amazing! I'm hoping my results come somewhere close to what you got. :)
> 
> I do think your bacon is a lot higher quality than I have, but this was the best I could find yesterday. :confused: Hopefully it'll be good enough for a first attempt.
> 
> ...




Thanks, glad you gave it a try!  Looks like a great start...  How did it turn out for ya?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 16, 2017)

mdbannister said:


> And I just realized that I completely missed the first step... "cut bacon in half" :Do_O:rolleyes:



Ya know, that step is optional really... I just done that so it'd be a bit easier to handle.


----------



## mdbannister (Dec 16, 2017)

waterinholebrew said:


> Thanks, glad you gave it a try!  Looks like a great start...  How did it turn out for ya?


It was a hit with the whole family! But it was gone far too soon. Haha

I think it would have been better if my bacon hadn't been so fatty. Yours looks like a much better cut. I'll be watching out for that next time.



waterinholebrew said:


> Ya know, that step is optional really... I just done that so it'd be a bit easier to handle.



I figured, but definitely seemed like a good idea, so I took scissors to the strips right after I realized my error. I think it probably helped it cook better too (maybe that's just my confirmation bias talking).

Here are some pics of the finished product. :D













The top one is honey sriracha. The second one is honey with black pepper that I made for the kids.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 16, 2017)

mdbannister said:


> It was a hit with the whole family! But it was gone far too soon. Haha
> 
> I think it would have been better if my bacon hadn't been so fatty. Yours looks like a much better cut. I'll be watching out for that next time.
> 
> ...



That looks excellent man, nice job!  Awesome that the fam liked it, that's what matters!  I also like the honey & BP option for the kiddos!  Very cool!


----------

